# Military mum on Trenton commander's move



## old medic (6 Apr 2011)

Military mum on Trenton commander's move
By JEROME LESSARD, QMI Agency
05 April 2011
http://www.calgarysun.com/news/canada/2011/04/05/17884441.html



> BELLEVILLE, Ont. – Col. Dave Cochrane is leaving his post as commander of Canada's largest air base, but defence ministry officials have refused to comment on his move until after the federal election.
> 
> Cochrane is the base commander appointed in the days following the conviction of Russell Williams on two counts of murder, sex assaults and a litany of fetish break-ins.
> 
> ...


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2011)

Hmmm.. waiting to see any developments on this one..... interesting indeed.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. waiting to see any developments on this one..... interesting indeed.



Media looking for a story where there is none. People get posted. There are tight restrictions speaking with the media during an election.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Apr 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Media looking for a story where there is none. People get posted. There are tight restrictions speaking with the media during an election.




I agree with CA; it is quite possible that he's going here, to the _Centre for Defence and Strategic Studies_ at the Australian Defence College. That would qualify as _ “professional development and advanced training”_, which is what NDHQ said.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Media looking for a story where there is none. People get posted. There are tight restrictions speaking with the media during an election.


The only "news" element being a link back to Russell Williams - without it, the story would be of general news interest mainly to the readers of the "backyard" paper (closest to the base), the Trentonian).

From the article:


> .... QMI Agency had wanted to ask Cochhrane fairly innocuous questions, such as those about his plans for the future, his time as base commander in Trenton, Ont., as well as the transition process with Col. Sean Friday, who will be appointed as new commander of the air base some time this summer ....


And no questions about the "clean-up" following Williams?


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Apr 2011)

Wow, will the press never tire about trying to make something of nothing more out of a regular transition?  It makes sense that at his point in his career, Col Cochrane is heading off to the senior staff college program for a year, in this case to that of another ABCA nation.

Best wishes to both Col Cochrane and Col Friday, and best wishes to all the other Air Force Colonels either completing or assuming formation command this summer.

Regards
G2G


----------

